# Churiva - Alpencross Graubünden->Gardasee



## gewitterBiker (16. November 2011)

Wir haben ihn *Churiva *genannt.
Auch 5 Jahre nach der Planung ist die Tour einer der besten Erinnerungen überhaupt, die beste Alpenüberquerung von bisher fünf.
Jeder Tag ist spannend, es sind Sahnehäubchen von Trails dabei und die Mischung zwischen hart und Spass und Wahnsinns-Erlebnis hat perfekt gepasst.
Ein wirklicher Sahne-Alpencross, der nicht zuletzt durch viel Recherchen, nächtelanger Optimierung und der Mithilfe hier im Forum entstand. Nachfahren lohnt sich garantiert.


Tag 1 - Freeride Dream - http://out.ac/Wv4Yn
Tag 2 - Push Hard - http://out.ac/WvIKO
Tag 3 - Going up - http://out.ac/WvIKB
Tag 4 - Ortler Trailfun - http://out.ac/WvIJv
Tag 5 - High Six - http://out.ac/WvIHi
Tag 6 - Tag 6 - Apples and Wine - http://out.ac/WvIKT
Tag 7 - Brenta Dolomiti - http://out.ac/WvIHg
Tag 8 - The End is Near - http://out.ac/WvIHe
Tag 9 - Grand Final - http://out.ac/Wv3Sc


----
Ab hier folgt der frühere Thread...

Hi, ich/wir haben uns in den Kopf gesetzt nächstes Jahr von Graubünden (Chur) nach Riva zu fahren. Ich habe schon einiges recherchiert und geplant, finde aber nicht wirklich viele Varianten, die Sinn ergeben.

Wir sind vor 3 Jahren bereits die Albrechtroute gefahren und schlussendlich würden die Pässe gegen Ende der Chur-Riva Route die gleichen sein wie auf der Albrechtroute, wenn wir beim Lago di Cancano direkt Richtung Riva fahren -was zwar auch ok wäre, noch besser wären allerdings neue, ähnlich geniale Pässe.
Ich dachte dabei vielleicht daran beim Lago di Cancano Richtung Bochetta die Forcola abzubiegen (wobei ich denke, dass das in der Richtung nicht fahrbar ist, hat das schonmal jemand gemacht?) und dann übers Stilfser Joch Richtung Vinschgau. Ggf. dann noch das Madritschjoch mitnehmen. Von dort aus bin ich mir aber sehr unsicher ob noch wirkliche Highlights planbar sind. Tarscher Joch soll ja eine ziemliche Schiebepassage sein und über Glanzer Joch und Rabbijoch habe ich bisher auch nicht soo viel spannendes gelesen. True?

Ich hab mal ein Screenshot angehängt zur groben Orientierung. Grün ist gefahrene Albrecht-Route, Orange ist eine im Netz gefundene Route (http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.21809.html), die mir allerdings zu viel Schieben ist, und rot zwei selbstgeplante Varianten mit hohem Unsicherheitsfaktor.

Hat jemand noch andere Tourvorschläge, vielleicht auch selber schon gefahren?


----------



## RedOrbiter (17. November 2011)

Hallo
Vom Lago di Cancano via Valle di Forcola direkt aufwärts zum Bochetta di Forcola bin ich noch nie.
Als Variante:
Jedoch bin ich schon vom Lago di Cancano via Btta di Pedenolo aufwärts alles hochgefahren. Das ging damals (2005) problemlos.
Vom Btta di Pedenolo kannst du dann rüber queren zum Btta di Forcola. Dabei musste ich dann kurz auch ein paar Meter schieben. 

Hier zwei Bilder der Strecke am Pedenolo:
Btta di Pedenolo
Btta di Pedenolo

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobo2606 (17. November 2011)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Vom Lago di Cancano via Valle di Forcola direkt aufwärts zum Bochetta di Forcola bin ich noch nie.
> Als Variante:
> Jedoch bin ich schon vom Lago di Cancano via Btta di Pedenolo aufwärts alles hochgefahren. Das ging damals (2005) problemlos.
> ...


 
Kann ich so bestätigen. Bin auch 2005 diese Strecke hochgefahren.
Heuer bin ich sie dann mit Familie (Frau und Sohn 11 Jahre) runterwärts gefahren und muss sagen, dass ich den Weg in besserem Zustand empfunden habe.

Bei der Querung zur Btta di Forcola würde ich empfehlen von der Btta di Pedenolo erst 150 - 200Hm's abzufahren auf die "Strasse" durchs Val di Forcola und dann hinauf zur Btta di Forcola.

Wir sind 2005 dann weiter durchs Vinschgau, Meran, Möltener Kaser, Bozen, Seiser Alm, Nigerpass, Karerpass, Jochgrimm, Auer .........
weiter, vlt. hilft dir das ja als Anregung.

Servus,
bobo


----------



## tintinMUC (17. November 2011)

Servus gewitterBiker,
 die Tour, die du da als Grundlage genommen hast ist meine ... bin ich 2008 so gefahren. Also soooooo viel Geschiebe war das eigentlich nicht (verklärt sich vielleicht in der Erinnerung) ... nur hoch zum Pso Croce Domini aber das sind andere Leute wohl auch schon komplett gefahren. Von der Streckenführung war es eigentlich ideal... jede Menge schöner trails (gerade runter vom Pso Croce Domini nach Bagolino!)! Ansonsten war da nix zu schieben!

Wenn du halt in Richtung Brenta abbiegst, dann bist du gleich wieder auf den "Normal"-Routen. Auch nicht schlecht, aber du wolltest da mal anders fahren, oder? Und die Boc Forcola raufzu ist sicher auch nicht zu 100% zu fahren ... ein Dilemma! Die perfekte Tour gibt es nicht, aber ich kann dir meine Route zu 100% empfehlen. WIr sind damals mit 2 Mädels gefahren und die haben auch nicht gejammert .. jedenfalls nicht mehr als die Jungs ;-)

Auf meiner Seite die aktuellen daten zu der Tour mit einigen kommentaren von "Nachfahrern"
http://www.tourdb.info/tourdb/detail/mtb/59/alpencross-2008-chur-riva-auf-der-tintinroute.html


----------



## gewitterBiker (17. November 2011)

Cool, vielen Dank für die Kommentare schonmal. Die Varianten klingen auf jeden Fall gut und machbar.

@tintinMUC: da muss ich deine Beschreibung falsch interpretiert haben oder zu ungenau gelesen, deinen Link kenne ich natürlich. Ich les mir das alles nochmal durch


----------



## Fubbes (18. November 2011)

Ich finde deine Planung gar nicht schlecht. Ich sehe da z.B. das Madritschjoch, das ist bei einem AX zwar ein Umweg, aber Biketechnisch ein Traum, wenn man in Sulden die Seilbahn nimmt. Danach muss halt der Tarscher Pass dran glauben. Die komplette Umfahrung durchs Vinschgau bis Meran habe ich bereits gemacht, würde ich heute nicht mehr so machen. Rabbijoch ist sicher immer noch klasse, auch wenn es 14 Jahre her ist, dass ich dort war. Glazner Joch ist dagegen eher langweilig.

Die orange Route führt wohl über Foppa, Edolo, Breno, Croce Domini. Viel Straße, wobei es am Domini eine südliche Offroad Alternative für Ausdauernde gibt. Heb dir das für ein anderes Mal auf 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## gewitterBiker (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
die Planung ist etwas weiter.
Der erste Tag wird freeride-mäßig. Wir nutzen quasi alle Aufstieghilfen, die wir bekommen können:
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mtb...-2012-etappe-1/8455910585986800322/karte.html

Der zweite Tag wird schwieriger.

Hier die Varianten:
Es gibt 3 Alternativen:
Der Anfang ist klar: über den Scalettapass. Ein wenig Schieben muss man dort bergauf.

*1. Direkte Verbindung (Blaue Linie) - Chaschauna Pass (2300hm, 50km)*
+ direkte Linie
+ schöne Landschaft
- viel schieben (bis zu 600hm bergauf, bis zu 200hm bergab)
- sehr steil

*2. Südverbindung (untere rote Linie) - La Stretta (2000hm, 80km)*
+ schöne Landschaft
- lang
- mindestens 10 Minuten bergab schieben

*3. Nordverbindung (obere rote Linie) - Val Mora (ca. 2600hm, 80km)*
+ schöne Landschaft
+ nach allem was ich recherchiert habe alles fahrbar
- relativ viel Straße (muss aber kein Nachteil sein, wenn nicht stark befahren
- lang 
- viele Höhenmeter

Mein Fav ist Variante 2. Was meint ihr? Eigene Erfahrungen? Habt ihr vielleicht noch eine andere Alternative?


----------



## isartrails (7. Dezember 2011)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> ... Der erste Tag wird freeride-mäßig. Wir nutzen quasi alle Aufstieghilfen, die wir bekommen können:
> http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mtb...-2012-etappe-1/8455910585986800322/karte.html
> 
> Der zweite Tag wird schwieriger.


Der zweite Tag wird schwieriger als der Erste? - Na Mahlzeit!

Blaue, rote Linien ? 
Wo?
In deinem Link seh ich nur die erste Etappe...
Und die find ich schon ein wenig heftig.
Fast 80 km gleich am ersten Tag ist jetzt nicht das, was ich mir unter einem gemütlichem Alpencross-Auftakt vorstelle...
Bedenke: Auch Bergabfahren ist nicht ohne.
Bis Arosa schön, bis Strassberg problemlos zu schaffen, Durannapass auch noch, aber spätestens in Klosters wär bei mir die Lust dann eingedampft. 
Ich schätze mal, dass spätestens hier ein kleines Zeitproblem noch dazukommt, denn die Gondel zum Gotschnagrat fährt nicht ewig...

Zu Tag 2 könnt ich was sagen, wenn ich die Linien sehen würde und wüßte, wie weit es denn gehen soll.
1. Chaschauna bergauf ist unfahrbar, bergab alles fahrbar, eher langweilig, da karrenbreit.
2.und 3.: ich les schon wieder 80 km...


----------



## gewitterBiker (7. Dezember 2011)

Danke für dein Feedback. 

Der erste Link ist der zur ersten Etappe (Chur->Davos)
Ein Bild der zweiten Etappe ist dann im Post. Der enthält auch die Varianten mit den roten und blauen Linien... (Davos->Livigno).

80km sind mir eigentlich auch zu viel. Am ersten Tag sehe ich nicht so das Problem aber gleich wieder am nächsten Tag... Wahrscheinlich fahren wir die halbe Strecke Richtung La Stretta hoch und heben uns den Rest für den nächsten Tag auf.


----------



## Fubbes (7. Dezember 2011)

Im Posting ist kein Bild. 
Ich bin übrigens ab Litzirütie nach Merdeggen und übers Latschüelfurga (oder so ähnlich). Von dort kommt man auch zum Strelapass. Erscheint mir eine geeignete Maßnahme um den ersten Tag auf brauchbare Länge zu stutzen.

Edit: den Höhenweg zwischen Parsennen und Strela fand ich eher langweilig. Viele Wanderer und Liftstationen.


----------



## gewitterBiker (7. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, das Bild ist jetzt sichtbar...
Das Bild vorher konnte nur ich sehen, da ich dort angemeldet war wo ich es hochgeladen hatte und man angemeldet sein musste um es zu sehen... jetzt ist es öffentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (8. Dezember 2011)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Hi, ich/wir haben uns in den Kopf gesetzt nächstes Jahr von Graubünden (Chur) nach Riva zu fahren. Ich habe schon einiges recherchiert und geplant, finde aber nicht wirklich viele Varianten, die Sinn ergeben.



Hmm, also die Route von tintin überzeugt mich mehr als deine.
Deine ist mir zu viel Zickzack und hin und her.
Ich glaub auch, dass du auf seiner weniger schiebst als auf deiner. 
Wieviel Zeit habt ihr überhaupt?
Deine Streckenführung ist in einer Woche unmöglich zu schaffen.
Ich setz jetzt einfach mal eine schnell aus dem Ärmel geschüttelte Linie dagegen, keine Ahnung, ob sie so schonmal von jemand gefahren wurde (wenn nicht, erhebe ich Urheberschutz und taufe sie feierlich als die "isartrails-Route", auch wenn kein einziger Meter Isartrail dabei ist...  ):
1. Chur - Davos (über den Strelapass, und ohne Durannapass und Gotschnagrat)
2. Davos - Scalettapass - S-chanf - Chaschaunapass - Livigno
3. Livigno - Alpisella - Cancano-See - Val Viola - Grosio
4. Grosio - Mortirolo - Monno - Edolo - Cedegolo - Capodiponte (im Tal gibt's Varianten zur Talstrasse)
5. Breno - Bienno - (weiter wie tintin oder) Paßstraße bis zum Croce Domini - Gaver und dort links abzweigen hinauf zu den Laghi di Bruffione und dem M. Brealone und schöner Kammweg südwärts (Cornelle, Perpetue, Lodrone, Ponte Caffaro)
6. PC - Bondone - Bocca di Caplone - Sent. Antonioli - Cima Tombea - Bocca di Lorina - Tremalzo und der Rest ist bekannt.
Sechs Tage sind wahrscheinlich eher zu knapp bemessen, in 7 dürfte es entspannter sein.
Lediglich der Übergang über den Passo Verva ist wie bei der Albrechtroute, der Rest nicht. 
Und wenn du den unbedingt vermeiden willst, dann fahr über den Passo di Val Viola und runter nach Tirano. 
Weiter wie tintin oder rüber nach Edolo.


----------



## Fubbes (8. Dezember 2011)

Eine gerade Linie ist sehr zu bevorzugen. Die Tage 2 bis 5 von isartrails hatte ich 2001 im Programm. Basis war die Heckmair-Route. Damals führte es uns in 6 1/2 Tagen von Oberstdorf nach Riva. In Chur zu starten ist sicher sinnvoll, das erspart einem das Schlappiner Joch.

Aber warum haben so viele etwas gegen den Verva? Das ist ein super Pass, zumindest hoch. Runter schüttelt's einen schon ziemlich durch. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach geil auf Schotterauffahrten, denn auch das Val Grigna zum Croce Domini gehörte zu meinen Spezialitäten. Alles gefahren sind wir wahrlich nicht, aber den oberen Teil auf dem Eisenbahnschotter  habe ich mir gegeben.

Richtig übel fand ich auf der Strecke nur das Tal von Edolo nach Breno auf der Hauptstraße (inklusive schrecklicher Übernachtung). Abseits von dieser fährt man sich kaputt. Eine vernünftige Alternative gibt es da nicht.

Aussuchen musst du dir deine Route letztendlich selbst, aber wenn du an gewissen Stellen unsicher bist, nimm die gerade Linie.


----------



## tintinMUC (8. Dezember 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> ... In Chur zu starten ist sicher sinnvoll, das erspart einem das Schlappiner Joch.


..und ausserdem nimmt man so noch die tollen trails zwischen Chur und Arosa mit 


Fubbes schrieb:


> ... Aber warum haben so viele etwas gegen den Verva? Das ist ein super Pass, zumindest hoch. Runter schüttelt's einen schon ziemlich durch.


 .. rauf ist nicht schlimm und landschaftlich eigentlich nicht schlecht .. aber runter find ich es ziemlich trostlos/kaum trail und viel Asphalt


Fubbes schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach geil auf Schotterauffahrten, denn auch das Val Grigna zum Croce Domini gehörte zu meinen Spezialitäten. Alles gefahren sind wir wahrlich nicht, aber den oberen Teil auf dem Eisenbahnschotter  habe ich mir gegeben.


Valle Grigna ist schon ok .. wenn man dicke Waden hat, kann man das komplett fahren. Jedenfalls besser als die Strasse, denn hier gibt's keine Autos .. war da oben rum dicker Eisenbahnschotter? Erinnere mich gar nicht dran, oben war's jedenfalls nicht mehr so steil



Fubbes schrieb:


> Richtig übel fand ich auf der Strecke nur das Tal von Edolo nach Breno auf der Hauptstraße (inklusive schrecklicher Übernachtung). Abseits von dieser fährt man sich kaputt. Eine vernünftige Alternative gibt es da nicht.


100% Zustimmung . wir hatten ein kurzes Stück abseits direkt hinter Edole ... das ging noch, war aber eher Isartrail-Style rauf/runter



Fubbes schrieb:


> Aussuchen musst du dir deine Route letztendlich selbst, aber wenn du an gewissen Stellen unsicher bist, nimm die gerade Linie.


 .. nach SÜden und dann immer geradeaus


----------



## transalbi (8. Dezember 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Richtig übel fand ich auf der Strecke nur das Tal von Edolo nach Breno auf der Hauptstraße (inklusive schrecklicher Übernachtung). Abseits von dieser fährt man sich kaputt. Eine vernünftige Alternative gibt es da nicht.



Eine Alternative gäbe es vorher, wenn über den Passo Venerocolo kommt. Ist allerdings auch etwas mörderlich.
 War ich 2004:
http://www.transalp.info/2004/explorer/index.php#details5
und 2006:
http://www.transalp.info/2006/explorer-bodensee/index.php#details6

Wenn man also das Übel vorher wählt, umgeht man den Stress von Edolo nach Breno.

Weiter vom Idro-See würde ich auch die Variante über Bocca Caplone zu Malga Tombea und dann Tremalzo machen. Habe ich mir im September  angeschaut. Hart, aber schön.


Albi


----------



## gewitterBiker (8. Dezember 2011)

Die Tour soll zwischen 7 und 9 Tagen lang werden.
Gerade Linie muss meiner Meinung nach nicht sein wenn man dadurch bessere Routen findet, gerade am zweiten Tag fahre ich lieber einen Schwenker als 1,5h-2h zu schieben.

Ein paar Pässe/Highlights sind mittlerweile Pflicht und deswegen ist die Route so wie sie aktuell läuft: 
- Freeride-Tag in Graubünden
- Scalettapass
- Stilfser Joch und Goldseetrail
- Madritschjoch
- Rabbijoch
- Tremalzo

Deswegen wird auf die im ersten Post beschriebene rote Route hinaus laufen. Es geht jetzt nur noch um Details der einzelnen Tage.


----------



## gewitterBiker (1. Oktober 2012)

Hier das Video zur Tour, die genaue Strecke poste ich noch: 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24106/fhd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy-Dog (1. Oktober 2012)

@gewitterBiker


----------



## macduffy (2. Oktober 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Richtig übel fand ich auf der Strecke nur das Tal von Edolo nach Breno auf der Hauptstraße (inklusive schrecklicher Übernachtung). Abseits von dieser fährt man sich kaputt. Eine vernünftige Alternative gibt es da nicht.


Doch! Im Val Camonica hat sich einiges getan. Spätestens ab ab Capo di Ponte ist der Ciclabile Val Camonica eine gute Alternative


----------



## Fubbes (2. Oktober 2012)

macduffy schrieb:


> Doch! Im Val Camonica hat sich einiges getan. Spätestens ab ab Capo di Ponte ist der Ciclabile Val Camonica eine gute Alternative


Das glaube ich gerne, immerhin ist mein Besuch dort mehr als 10 Jahre her. Schön, dass auch in nicht so touristischen Tälern ab und zu an Radlfahrer gedacht wird.

 @gewitterBiker
Unterhaltsames Filmchen, aber die Strecke bleibt ein Geheimnis. Einzig das Madritschjoch habe ich erkannt.


----------



## gewitterBiker (13. Januar 2017)

Ich habe die Infos im allerersten Post oben ergänzt und die Route verlinkt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/chruriva-alpencross-graubuenden-gardasee.553774/


----------



## isartrails (14. Januar 2017)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Ich habe die Infos im allerersten Post oben ergänzt und die Route verlinkt:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/chruriva-alpencross-graubuenden-gardasee.553774/


Täuscht mich das, oder hat die am Ende gefahrene Route nicht mehr sehr viel mit den hier im Thread diskutierten Optionen zu tun?


----------



## isartrails (27. Mai 2020)

@tintinMUC : Ist deine Website vom Netz?


tintinMUC schrieb:


> ...
> die Tour, die du da als Grundlage genommen hast ist meine ... bin ich 2008 so gefahren. Also soooooo viel Geschiebe war das eigentlich nicht (verklärt sich vielleicht in der Erinnerung) ... nur hoch zum Pso Croce Domini aber das sind andere Leute wohl auch schon komplett gefahren. Von der Streckenführung war es eigentlich ideal... jede Menge schöner trails (gerade runter vom Pso Croce Domini nach Bagolino!)
> (...)
> Auf meiner Seite die aktuellen daten zu der Tour mit einigen kommentaren von "Nachfahrern"
> http://www.tourdb.info/tourdb/detail/mtb/59/alpencross-2008-chur-riva-auf-der-tintinroute.html


Wollte deine Einschätzung zum Übergang am Croce Domini nochmal nachlesen.
Die Abfahrt nach Bagolino taugt was?


----------



## baraber (29. Mai 2020)

@tintinMUC : Ist deine Website vom Netz? 

...leider Ja !

Klasse Seite war das !
Da hab ich mir auch schon viele Anregungen geholt !


----------



## tintinMUC (14. Juni 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> @tintinMUC : Ist deine Website vom Netz?
> 
> Wollte deine Einschätzung zum Übergang am Croce Domini nochmal nachlesen.
> Die Abfahrt nach Bagolino taugt was?


Servus - ja, ich hab die Seite nach mehr als 10 Jahren irgendwann stillgelegt ... war einfach zu viel Arbeit, das technisch auf dem Stand der Zeit zu halten.

..die Abfahrt nach Bagolino ... also: mir hat sie damals (2008) prima getaugt. Ein toller trail (~S2 mit S3-Stellen). Ich hatte aber in der Folge etliche Kommentare, dass die Strecke ziemlich verwarlost sei und man kaum durch das Gestrüpp durchkommt. Kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, wie das wirklich aktuell aussieht. Ich war seither nicht mehr dort unterwegs

Grüße
Martin


----------



## isartrails (15. Juni 2020)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> ... ja, ich hab die Seite nach mehr als 10 Jahren irgendwann stillgelegt ... war einfach zu viel Arbeit, das technisch auf dem Stand der Zeit zu halten.


Danke für die Antwort. Verstehe nichts von Homepage-Verwaltung. Die Seite einfach so zu lassen, wie sie war, hätte auch Arbeit gemacht...?


----------



## tintinMUC (15. Juni 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Verstehe nichts von Homepage-Verwaltung. Die Seite einfach so zu lassen, wie sie war, hätte auch Arbeit gemacht...?


Leider ja ... der Plattformwechselmeines providers hätte eine komplette Migration erfordert ... viel zu viel Aufwand für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

